# Transformers: The Last Knight: Ein Drache auf dem Schrottplatz im dritten Trailer



## Kira345 (18. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transformers: The Last Knight: Ein Drache auf dem Schrottplatz im dritten Trailer* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Transformers: The Last Knight: Ein Drache auf dem Schrottplatz im dritten Trailer


----------



## Asuramaru (18. Mai 2017)

Das ist kein Drache,das ist Grimlock und Grimlock ist ein Robo T-Rex Leute.

Und 1000 Jahre verborgen oO? 

In Teil 1 Sagte Optimus die Transformewrs können die Sprache der Menschen aus dem World Wide Web,ergo waren sie nie da bis auf Megatron der von dem Geheimdienst  Sektor-7 geheimgehalten wurde.

Dann waren sie doch wider da in Teil 2 und jetzt gibt es noch eine Geheimorganisation,wer ist den für dieses scheiß Drehbuch verantwortlich,ich kanns besser schreiben -_-" .


----------



## FalloutEffect (18. Mai 2017)

Der sagt doch, dass das Grimlock ist. Kann also kein Drache sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Mai 2017)

Wow...Anthony Hopkins muss ja große Geldprobleme haben, wenn er bei so einem seelenlosen Müll mitmacht.


----------



## golani79 (18. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wow...Anthony Hopkins muss ja große Geldprobleme haben, wenn er bei so einem seelenlosen Müll mitmacht.


Vlt war es aber auch einfach ein Angebot, das er nicht ablehnen konnte


----------



## Asuramaru (19. Mai 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Vlt war es aber auch einfach ein Angebot, das er nicht ablehnen konnte



Im größten Story Schrtt aller zeiten mit zu spielen,Transformers klingt schon langsam wie der Film von dem Penny immer in The Big Bang Therory erzählt, der Serien Affen schänder.


----------



## Pherim (19. Mai 2017)

Bringt halt wohl nur entschieden mehr Geld...


----------

